# Weekly Lake Oliver Tournaments?



## Faceman00 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello, Can anyone tell me if their are any weekly tournaments on Lake Oliver?


Thank You


----------



## Katalee (Jul 26, 2017)

Not sure about Oliver, but goatrock has one every week. Check the fishing reports in GON magazine for contact information.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 26, 2017)

Wednesday nights & Sunday mornings.


----------

